# Paratheraps Breidohri



## wolfrain (May 4, 2009)

I found this fish from internet.
http://www.aquamojo.com/breidohri/Breidohri-504.jpg

It was breathtaking colored fish to me.

So I imported these guys.


----------



## wolfrain (May 4, 2009)

*Breeding / hatching / flying*

It was really fun to see when they were flying.

Now they grown up and eat like pig. -_-;


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Mo's photos are enough to make you get one of those fish. His photos are always excellent, and do an outstanding job of showcasing cichlids of the Americas.


----------



## wolfrain (May 4, 2009)

*Totally agree.*



BillD said:


> Mo's photos are enough to make you get one of those fish. His photos are always excellent, and do an outstanding job of showcasing cichlids of the Americas.


I love these guys color changing.


----------

